# When do the acorn trees pollinate?



## Guest (May 23, 2007)

A cousin of mine brought up an interesting subject. He was concerned about the acorn crop for this coming fall. He was asking me if that big freeze we had toward the end of April will have an effect on the acorn crop. I couldn't give him an answer as I don't really know just when the oak trees bloom and pollinate each other. Does anyone out there know? I'm hoping we haven't lost our acorn crop for this year. That's gonna be very hard on the wildlife this coming winter. If so, hopefully it will be a mild winter.


----------



## catmar (Nov 25, 2006)

Here in NY they are just about done.

Last year was a bumper crop of Acorns here, there are still tons on the ground trying to sprout. This year we will be having a bumper crop of squirrels. :flame: I don't like the fuzzy tailed rats that dig up and eat my garden.

Hope this helps.
Cathy


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

Red oak trees have a two year crop of acorns on them. White Oak is a one year crop. They polinate in the spring every year but the Red Oak trees cary over for a second year before they mature. The late freese probily will have a terible efect on the acorns some this year and also on next year.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2007)

Well we was kind of worried about this cause all the trees had green leaves and a lot of fruit trees were in full bloom when the hard freeze hit. Soon afterwards it looked like fall had hit with all the dead brown leaves on the trees. Most of them have since growed more green leaves but there is no trees blooming anymore. I lost all my blooms on my fruit trees. Won't be any fresh fruits for us this year.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

Trees only blom one time a year. You won't have fruit this year but maby next year.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

There will be no Acorns this year here because of the freeze.I figure the same for you. :shrug: 

big rockpile


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

I need to stop reading on the internet. Every thread I open is someone's animal dying or more evidence that we broke the planet.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

suburbanite said:


> I need to stop reading on the internet. Every thread I open is someone's animal dying or more evidence that we broke the planet.


I suppose the dinasaurs wrecked the planet to 

while i agree that we need to be better about out use of recources 


the earth has been changing constanly for millions of years to think it was ggoing to stay the same for ever is rediculose 


and as for the carbon foot print a valcano can dump more in a day than calofornia in a year


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

Yes! The little ice age was brought on by a volicano Karakotina(SP). We are just out of the influence of this ice age. That is why they are calling for golomal warming. The little ice age lasted until around 1700 and the earth is still warming to normal temperitures.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Here in my neck of the woods the oak trees were still dormant during the freeze. The paw paws were hit hard though. Oak trees bud out well after the fruit trees.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Around here Oaks here bloom the same time as Fruit Trees.We lost everything this year.

big rockpile


----------



## woodspirit (Aug 3, 2005)

Everything in nature moves in cycles.


----------

